# New Nikon D4 Announced



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking of going to the D4 as my next purchase but now they removed the extra CF slot and replaced it with some new type of memory card XQD. I love the low light the D$ has to offer and the ultra fast shooting but now I think I am going to wait and see what the D800 has to offer.

I had to go to the US website as us in Canada are not privilaged to get this on ours. http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25482/D4.html


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

There is also this Nikon D4 overview over at dpreview.

It is behemoth of a camera both in cost and size with some obviously advanced features. For me you would need to be using it every day to make a living to justify the cost and size.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I agree - too pricey


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

garf1108 said:


> I agree - too pricey


And too big... unless you are going on a paid shoot who wants to lug this thing around all day? To me as, I said, it is clearly for real pros... or amateurs with really deep pockets who want all the "whiz bang" just 'cause the can afford it.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

screature said:


> And too big... unless you are going on a paid shoot who wants to lug this thing around all day?


I actually hate how small DSLR's are getting. I know all tech gets smaller, but when you're dealing with something like a camera, how it feels in your hand is very important. 

For anyone with slightly larger than average hands or bigger, entry-level models are way to small. Heck, even my 60D isn't great and thus one reason I added a battery grip. 

Also, especially for video, having something that has weight and more to hold onto = steadier shots. 

I don't disagree that the D4 is pricey or that it is for pros mostly. But I actually love the size and wish the 5D-level cameras were this size, as that is what I plan to buy as my next camera (5D MKIII or whatever they end up putting out).


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

okcomputer said:


> I actually hate how small DSLR's are getting. I know all tech gets smaller, but when you're dealing with something like a camera, how it feels in your hand is very important.
> 
> For anyone with slightly larger than average hands or bigger, entry-level models are way to small. Heck, even my 60D isn't great and thus one reason I added a battery grip.
> 
> ...


Hmm... interesting as my D300 is still larger than my old F90 or Contax that I owned before it or any other film SLR I have ever used. If you have big "mitts" well that is another thing... to each their own. 

When shooting video, serious video, one is better off having the camera on a tripod or some other support system (like a Glidecam or Steadicam) or off the shoulder like pro ENG cameras. Hand held is the least stable/steady of all means when shooting video, but I do agree if shooting hand held then a certain amount of heft is a good thing for most shooters.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The D4 is lighter than the D3S and the D4 is only .2 of an inch larger in depth.

If you are shooting video and not using some sort of tripod of shoulder device to hold the camera than the heavier cameras are no good. The way you hold a DLSR camera does not lend to shooting stable video. And I will make this point, these are not video cameras.

For me the price tag will keep me out and for the reasons I stated in first post.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Out of my price range, but still cheaper than Canon's top end.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice camera, But more features than I need at the moment.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah, nice camera, think can take really excelent HD videos, but this monment, it's too pricey to me. 
And still Im a little confused about how to choose the camera though have read the "Choosing between SD and HD Camcorder" in iFunia.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Abby said:


> Yeah, nice camera, think can take really excelent HD videos, but this monment, it's too pricey to me.
> *And still Im a little confused about how to choose the camera* though have read the "Choosing between SD and HD Camcorder" in iFunia.


Which part are you confused about? This is not a camcorder if that is what you are thinking. You should google and see the setup's people are using to film with DSLR's.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

People this is a PRO camera! Don't confuse this with your average amateur device, this IS designed for those photographers who are making a living with their photography. And I'm not talking about weekend wedding photographers. Complaining about it being too expensive is like looking at something like this:








and complaining that "it's too expensive compared to my pickup truck"

As for the size of the D4, my guess is that it is not much bigger than my D7000 is with the optional battery pack/portrait grip. You've got to look at things in perspective. 

This is a "when I win big in the lottery" type purchase unless you're working as a photojournalist.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bingo


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> People this is a PRO camera! Don't confuse this with your average amateur device, this *IS designed for those photographers who are making a living with their photography*. And I'm not talking about weekend wedding photographers. Complaining about it being too expensive is like looking at something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joker Eh said:


> bingo


I think this has already been said...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Abby said:


> Yeah, nice camera, think can take really excelent HD videos, but this monment, it's too pricey to me.
> And still Im a little confused about how to choose the camera though have read the "Choosing between SD and HD Camcorder" in iFunia.


If you are doing a search for the camera that best suits your needs,
Then check out KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures

I perused this site for my latest camera,
I just bought a brand new never used Nikon D80 for making still shots only.

I have a Canon, Minolta and a Konica camera for movies.


----------

